# Japan



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Japan*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8480/8188443846_d9544fd6d6_b_d.jpg


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

JP5059 大阪 道頓堀 by S.K. LO, on Flickr


JP5060 大阪 道頓堀 by S.K. LO, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

あべのキューズタウン　Abeno Cues Town by ELCAN KE-7A, on Flickr


あべのHoop by ELCAN KE-7A, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

通天閣　Tsutenkaku Tower by ELCAN KE-7A, on Flickr


御堂筋イルミネーション2012　Midosuji Illuminations by ELCAN KE-7A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Japan; well done and thanks :cheers:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

TDR Oct 2012 - The view from our room by PeterPanFan, on Flickr


京都 禅林寺/永観堂 Zenrin-ji/Eikan-do, Kyoto by peace-on-earth.org, on Flickr
*nice*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

italiano_pellicano said:


> *Japan*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*wow*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice pics guys


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Yokohama , Japan*


Yokohama por Mikedie1, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Shinjuku , Japan*


Shinjuku Skyscrapers por Mikedie1, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Tokyo , Japan*










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2562/3933480189_1831c4cc21_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Tokyo , Japan*


2:29 July 27, 2009 por guen-k, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Tokyo , Japan*


01/09/2012: I Saw the Full Moon. Yay! #creative366project por Takahiro Yamamoto, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Tokyo , Japan*


02/03/2012: Aoyama and Shinjuku #creative366project por Takahiro Yamamoto, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Tokyo , Japan*


 Estación de Tokio por Gonmi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Tokyo , Japan*


東京駅1 por Karinjpjp, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Tokyo , Japan*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/219205_371841452911039_1963340399_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Tokyo , Japan*


東京駅,Tokyo-Station por akasaka_moon, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Tokyo , Japan*


JPタワー por akasaka_moon, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Tokyo , Japan*


Sakura in Chidorigafuchi por mottock, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Tokyo , Japan*


DSC06015 por Yasuko_, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Tokyo , Japan*


Museo Mitsubishi Ichigokan 三菱一号館美術館 por aljuarez, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Tokyo , Japan*










http://tokyo-sky-tree.up.seesaa.net/image/20120620_8.JPG


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Tokyo , Japan*










http://tokyo-sky-tree.up.seesaa.net/image/20120716_3.JPG


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Tokyo , Japan*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7036/6915972257_6e66779a3c_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Tokyo , Japan*










http://tokyo-sky-tree.up.d.seesaa.net/tokyo-sky-tree/image/20120822_6.JPG?d=a0


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Osaka , Japan*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8201/8282735441_b8b21b4e76_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Osaka , Japan*










http://i566.photobucket.com/albums/ss106/AhoChaudeJP/osakajo_sakura_night2012_01.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Tokyo , Japan*








02







03







04







05







06







07







08







09







10







11







12







13







14







15







16







17







18







19







20







21







22







23







24







25







26







27







28







29







30







31







32







33


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Great mountain location. *


italiano_pellicano said:


> *Tokyo , Japan*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

yes gabo , nice location 

probably is a pic for the thread mountains of the world


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

*ASIAN HOME Community Page*

*Hello JAPAN ! ​*














*JOIN US*​*Follow the LINK and hit LIKE *
https://www.facebook.com/Asianhome​
We're from different nations,
We speak many languages,
We worship variety of religions,
...
Now, we're in Asian Home, which means we're family members. So, forget our differences and come close together. Let's build our Home bigger and better for one Asia of tomorrow!​


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

I want to go to Japan someday and learn Nihongo (it's the Japanese language right?)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great shots guys! :cheers:











http://www.flickr.com/photos/danielgohww/8382698782/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danielgohww/8382698878/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A Scene From Ueno Park by Erkata Yandri, on Flickr


The Big Buddha from Kamakura by Erkata Yandri, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Straight & Clear by Erkata Yandri, on Flickr


Snow in Japan's Countryside | 田舎の雪 by lestaylorphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A Shibuya Minute by lestaylorphoto, on Flickr


Temple Purification by lestaylorphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Ritual Smoke by lestaylorphoto, on Flickr
People wave ritual smoke onto themselves at Sensoji Temple in Asakusa


Colorful Information by lestaylorphoto, on Flickr
Information at the main level of the Tokyo International Forum


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Lantern Path by lestaylorphoto, on Flickr
A path lined with lanterns in the woods of Hakone


Tokyo Skytree | 東京スカイツリー by lestaylorphoto, on Flickr
The Tokyo Skytree from across the river. iPhone 4S w/ snapseed and Flickr App


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Moonlight Over The Kanda River by lestaylorphoto, on Flickr
A moonlit evening overlooking the Kanda River, facing Akihabara


Kawaguchiko Station & Mt Fuji by lestaylorphoto, on Flickr
Mt Fuji towers over Kawaguchiko Station in Japan


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Tokyo , Japan*


Tokyo 2327 por tokyoform, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Tokyo , Japan*


Tokyo - Tsukiji - fish market por lostin4tune, en Flickr


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Fascinating Japan, one of world's most developed countries.:cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice developments around Tokyo. :cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks for the comments guys


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

great developments Japan! see you soon


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Mt. Fuji from Lake Kawaguchiko | iPhone 5 Photo | Japan Trip 2013 by Zac | FengLongPhoto.com, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/whoisalmamatthews/8493043407/
Kyoto


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

FEBRUARY by Allen Jen, on Flickr


FEBRUARY by Allen Jen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

FEBRUARY by Allen Jen, on Flickr


FEBRUARY by Allen Jen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Uncommon Places 052 by Sumatra-Tiger, on Flickr


Tokyo Twilight 049 by Sumatra-Tiger, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Uncommon Places 051 by Sumatra-Tiger, on Flickr


Uncommon Places 049 by Sumatra-Tiger, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Uncommon Places 048 by Sumatra-Tiger, on Flickr



Entre Chien Et Loup 018 by Sumatra-Tiger, on Flickr


----------



## urix99 (Apr 14, 2011)

perfecto destination :banana:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

AJL Jan 2013-25 by TheRealAntman, on Flickr


AJL Jan 2013-24 by TheRealAntman, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

AJL Jan 2013-23 by TheRealAntman, on Flickr
Tokyo. Colourful icons lined up at the Zojo-Ji Temple.




AJL Jan 2013-22 by TheRealAntman, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

AJL Jan 2013-21 by TheRealAntman, on Flickr

Tokyo. Akihabara. Famous as the electronics quarter in Tokyo, nowadays about half of the shops are dedicated to Anime subculture.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kyoto Cherry Blossom Show 京都 桜案内 by Norio.NAKAYAMA, on Flickr


Kyoto Cherry Blossom Show 京都 桜案内 by Norio.NAKAYAMA, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kyoto Cherry Blossom Show 京都 桜案内 by Norio.NAKAYAMA, on Flickr


Kyoto Cherry Blossom Show 京都 桜案内 by Norio.NAKAYAMA, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Suntory Hall by eros_eros_eros_, on Flickr


錦帯橋 by eros_eros_eros_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, very nice photos from Japan


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Sony Building, Ginza, Tokyo










by Nick Warner, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/nick777​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

NEC Supertower, Minato, Tokyo (the headquarters of NEC Corporation)










by P-ter Around the World, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Ritsurin Garden, Takamatsu, Kagawa Prefecture










by Adam, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/bckpckrau​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Kenroku-en Garden, Kanazawa, Ishikawa Prefecture










by Carlos Donderis, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/cadsonline​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Fukuroda Falls, Daigo Town, Ibaraki Prefecture










by Hisako H, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/chako_h​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Terraced garden on Awaji Island, Hyogo Prefecture










by James Leng, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/ettubrute​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Rocks of Mt. Myogi, Gunma Prefecture










by cate♪, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Suntory Museum, Osaka










by Ken Ishibashi, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/soup23​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Sanyo Solar Ark, Anpachi, Gifu Prefecture










by Doug, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/caribb​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Neons signs in Ginza, Tokyo










by Harvey Silikovitz, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/hbomb​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Ginza World Town Building (with neon sign advertising TDK), Tokyo










by Wally Gobetz, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/wallyg​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Akihabara, the "electronics district" of Tokyo










by Stéfan, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/st3f4n​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Girls and neon signs in Dotonbori, Osaka










by Miguel Michán, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/miguelmichan​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

A tram in Sapporo










by Takuya Yoshimura, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Kanmon Bridge linking Honshu and Kyushu islands










by scivi, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/scivi​


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

For once again, great photos from Japan


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Amanohashidate, a sandbar located in Miyazu Bay, Kyoto Prefecture










by samuong, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/samuong​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Cape Ashizuri, Ashizuri-Uwakai National Park, Kochi Prefecture










by rangaku1976, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/rangaku1976​


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Синдэюки? by ardues2013, on Flickr


IMG_2883 by ardues2013, on Flickr


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Osaka.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I like that building in Osaka


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ I like that building in Osaka


Will post some pictures of Osaka.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

A seafood restaurant. Osaka.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Osaka. Festival wooden carts.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Osaka.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Harajuku, Tokyo.


IMG_2543 by ardues2013, on Flickr


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Tokyo Bay Area*

Tokyo Bay by veggieliv79, on Flickr

*Shinjuku District*








Tokyo panorama VZ0_3230 - VZ0_3237 by vladimirzakharov, on Flickr


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Onsen, Nagano, the island of Honshu.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Fukuoka.


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

ardues said:


> Onsen, Nagano, the island of Honshu.


Wait, people swim with monkeys?


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

This onsen bathing in Nagano and snow monkeys also basking in the warm water they are cold and people do not expel them.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

I could not photograph the face of this girl she always turned away.


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

Japanese Acer and Bonsai in Rikugien Garden, Bunkyō-ku, Tokyo, Japan by taoyuan588, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Japan


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

Tower of the Sun, Osaka, Japan. by lala_turbo_nitro, on Flickr


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Kinkakudzi.*


и. by ardues2013, on Flickr


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Rainbow Bridge to Odaiba.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Don't I'd date a girl dress like that. hno:


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ Don't I'd date a girl dress like that. hno:


Street Fashion Harajuku (Tokyo) is very diverse and includes several basic styles: lolita, Frutis, Gangur, cosplay, kigurumin.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Nowhere in the world will not see such an unusual dress, like here in Harajuku (Tokyo).


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

weird fashion. hno:


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ Don't I'd date a girl dress like that. hno:


Me neither.:nuts:


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Kanmon Straits and Kanmonkyo Bridge at Shimonoseki, Yamaguchi Prefecture










by ボタ山, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 2.1 Japan license, on Wikimedia Commons http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Kanmon_Straits​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cool, very nice photos!


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Canon corporate headquarters, Ota-ku, Tokyo










by 上野彦馬, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported license http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Canon_buildings​


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

ardues said:


> Nowhere in the world will not see such an unusual dress, like here in Harajuku (Tokyo).


Japan's unique fashion. :rock:


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Osaka.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

The Sanja-Matsuri in the city of Urayasu takes place once in four years only (same year as Summer olympics).


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Sanja-Matsuri ("Festival of the three shrines") - one of the three largest Shinto festivals in Tokyo. Considered to be one of the largest and most cheerful. The festival is held in honor of the founders of the Senso-ji Temple. Sanja-matsuri is held on the third weekend of May in Asakusa-Jinja shrine. In the parade on the occasion involves three mikoshi, portable shrines, as well as musicians and dancers. For three days the festival visits from a half to two million people.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Asakusa - the heart of old Tokyo. To this day, it is the brightest and most traditional neighborhood and one of the most visited places in Tokyo.



















All the attractions are located around Sensoji Temple, which is adjacent to the Gate of Thunder (Kaminarimon), the famous red paper lantern. Outside the gate begins Nakamise Street, souvenir shops and stores temple accessories.


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

^^ nice!


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Caring for the bride.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

^^kay:



ardues said:


>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Japanese wedding party.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Harajuku - one of the strangest quarters of the Japanese capital.*



They do not need boys. On Sunday, they come to Harajuku with backpacks. They clothes they dress up and hang out.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

All I see is group of girls hanging out, don't they have boy friends?


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

The castle and the skyline of Osaka










by 663highland, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported license http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osaka​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

big castle.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

* Osaka.
*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Japan


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Yellow Fever said:


> big castle.


Yeah, but the castle of Himeji is even larger.

Himeji Castle, Himeji, Hyogo Prefecture










by Bernard Gagnon, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported license http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Himeji_Castle​


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Harajuku station in Tokyo, still retains its old charm,opened in 1906.


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

ardues said:


>


^^NTT DoCoMo Yoyogi Building is visible in the background.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NTT_Docomo_Yoyogi_Building


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Takeshita Dori, Harajuku.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Himeji.*


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Kabukicho is the district with countless restaurants, bars, gambling halls, clubs and great number of other entertainment options. In short - a Paradise for lovers of night life. My post.


----------



## GaryinSydney (Aug 4, 2004)

ardues said:


> Japanese wedding party.


Beautiful pics - Kamakura looks like?


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Photo of Kamakura will be too.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Kokusai Street, Okinawa.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

those live sea creatures make me hungary.


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

every photo of himeji is amazing!



--------------

wtf 229....emoasian


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Fukuoka is the biggest city on the island of Kyushu. He also among the ten largest cities in Japan.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

those skinny buildings are amazing.


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Asakusa
*

Asakusa by David Bertho, on Flickr


Asakusa by David Bertho, on Flickr


Asakusa by David Bertho, on Flickr


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Kabukicho.*


----------



## ollkorrekt (Aug 8, 2013)

ardues said:


>


the guy on the left has the wolverine getup :righton:


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Kabukicho.


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

ardues said:


> Kabukicho



^^ they look like mannequin 
but i like their hair


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

I think this video also fits here :apple:


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

Japan is one of the vibrant county......but there is lack of foreign tourism....


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Kobe is the sixth largest city in Japan. The largest port city in Japan.


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks to this forum i find more and more intresting places.
I just want to quit my job and travel all my life!


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Kobe suffered fearful damage during the earthquake of 1995, but quickly regained its potential.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Kobe.*


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

A Kyocera´s factory, Kagoshima Prefecture, Kyushu Island










by Sakoppi, Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 Unported license http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Factories_in_Japan​


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Kobe Fashion Museum.*


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Wetlands of Kushiro-shitsugen National Park, Hokkaido Island










by jetalone, Creative Commons Attribution 2.0 Generic license http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kushiro_Wetland​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates from Japan :cheers:


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

Rainbow Bridge & Tokyo Skyline by Andrea Lanzilli, on Flickr


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Aokigahara * - The Suicide Forest, alleged 'creepiest' place in Japan. 


Aokigahara by Iloé, on Flickr


Aokigahara by Iloé, on Flickr


Aokigahara by Iloé, on Flickr


Aokigahara by Iloé, on Flickr


Aokigahara by Iloé, on Flickr


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

^^

Bosque Aokigahara by Capy_87, on Flickr


Bosque Aokigahara by Capy_87, on Flickr


Bosque Aokigahara by Capy_87, on Flickr


----------



## johnmizer (Jan 7, 2008)

Hard Gay once visited that place...


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

^^ Gladly you didn't go there to commit suicide ^_^ kay:


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Wako store in Ginza District, Chuo Ward, Tokyo










by Jordy Theiller, Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 Unported license http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ginza​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Just a moment by Simone Maroncelli, on Flickr


Autumn by Simone Maroncelli, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Colorful night by Simone Maroncelli, on Flickr


Hei taxii!! I'm here!! I'm here!! by Simone Maroncelli, on Flickr


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Christos, thanks for evaluation. I congratulate you with New year and wish happiness, health and good luck.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*New year in Yokohama.*





































*Chinatown.*


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Yokohama is the largest port city in Japan, the administrative centre of the Prefecture of Kanagawa. The city is located 30 kilometers South-West of Tokyo.*


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Children In Yokohama.*


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

* Yokohama.*


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Sapporo*









by vitaleo


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Yokohama -- the second largest city in Japan.*




























[


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Night Yokohama.*


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Chinatown in Yokohama is one of the largest Chinese quarters in the world.*


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## inefekt (Jan 5, 2011)

ardues said:


>


Are most of these guys with the full body tattoo's affiliated with the Yakuza? I noticed the guy holding the cigarette is missing the top of his pinky!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ hey, good eyes!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

black...black... by Kansai Street (winter vacation mood), on Flickr


catch sales... by Kansai Street (winter vacation mood), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

### by Kansai Street (winter vacation mood), on Flickr


DS8_3042 by Kansai Street (winter vacation mood), on Flickr


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Fukuoka is the biggest city on the island of Kyushu. He also among the ten largest cities in Japan.*


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------

